# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  stafi i  forumshqiptar  ni  apel  perse  nuk  heq  moderatoret  te   vjeter   me  vendos  te  rinje

## legjenda12

stafi i  forumshqiptar  ni  apel  perse  nuk  heq  moderatoret  te   vjeter   me  vendos  te  rinje   moderator    me  te  mire  me  aktive  si  lazo  nuk  ka  ju  pergezoj

----------


## Neteorm

Legjende, lej apelet ndaj forumit e stafit ketu te vetmen gje qe mund te gjesh eshte nje biblioteke te madhe ku mund te lexosh me vite te tera, si forum aktivist nuk ekziston me.

Gjithe te mirat,

----------

*Ingenuous* (14-03-2020),legjenda12 (14-03-2020)

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Legjenda,apeli eshte i drejte, por prit sa te mbaroj gjendja e jashtezakonshme me Koronavirusin ! 
Thone qe virusi kap vetem moderatoret e vjeter,keshtu qe ka shprese per zevendesime me moderatore te rinj.

----------

legjenda12 (15-03-2020)

----------


## legjenda12

> Legjende, lej apelet ndaj forumit e stafit ketu te vetmen gje qe mund te gjesh eshte nje biblioteke te madhe ku mund te lexosh me vite te tera, si forum aktivist nuk ekziston me.
> 
> Gjithe te mirat,


dua  jem   krenar   nder  te  jem  me  ty  koleg  ne  stafi

----------

